# Shiplap to tile transition



## klifford56 (Mar 10, 2017)

Wanting to put shiplap on a wall in master bath.
Problem is how to cover or transition from the end of the shiplap boards to the existing tub tile surround. The boards will be almost a 1/2" thicker than the tile.
See attached pic of the "look" I'm going for and the tile on my wall.
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Quarter round would work.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Use channel. I've used vinyl siding channel to make uneven, or non-level surfaces match. works great


----------



## klifford56 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

